

Create Maps Online: A comparison of 6 webmap providers - diggeo
http://www.digital-geography.com/create-maps-online-a-comparison-webmap-providers

======
nadavw
Awesome stuff... If you're looking into the more social desktop area there's
Mapme out of Israel... What are people's take on Google's My Maps? (esp on
mobile)

